# Reflectors - keep 'em or ditch 'em?



## 777Brad (Sep 20, 2007)

(or "I can smell a newb question a mile off")

Got my first mountain bike yesterday. Do you guys keep your reflectors or take them off?

If you take them off, tell me how you get those spoke reflectors off. The plastic screw on them only allows them to be tighted, not loosened.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

take em off!!! if your riding offroad they'll probaby just end up breaking. you should be able to take the wheel reflectors off with a regular flathead screwdriver.


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

it depends on your intended use. I use mine for commuting as well and local laws only require the rear so I pulled the rest off but when/if I get one for trail riding only I'd pull them all off. As far as the spoke reflectors for mine I just had to clear the other spokes and push it off but I didn't have a screw in it it was a round "tab" that was pushed in


----------



## VinnyT (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd take them off if you are doing trail riding. if you use it to commute around your area i would leave them on


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

777Brad said:


> If you take them off, tell me how you get those spoke reflectors off. The plastic screw on them only allows them to be tighted, not loosened.


A lot of them are not designed to be removed easily because they use one way fasteners. Just break them off with a pair of pliers. Do it in such a way as to not bend your spokes, obviously. Few things are more annoying than wheel reflectors rattling around on you. It's up to you whether to keep the others but I'd probably leave them on if I spent any time on the road. They don't make noise, fall off and are not irritating in the same way as spoke reflectors.


----------



## mbslater (Sep 14, 2007)

*I removed mine*

I never put the front one on, didn't have room for the rear with my seat bag, and just broke the wheel reflectors off this weekend. (I moved them toward the hub and then twisted slowly---the "screw" in the middle broke in half, releasing the reflector and it didn't seem to stress the spoke much.)

I felt guilty about this for a couple of reasons. One, I know darn well that I only did this because I saw comments on this site about how lame it was to have reflectors on mountain bikes. I am not proud of being weak enough to succumb to virtual peer pressure but I had to agree the bike looks much better without them and I don't plan on doing any night riding on the streets...and if I did, I would buy lights.

The second reason I felt bad about breaking off those wheel reflectors was that my young son will no doubt notice that I did it (kid's don't miss a thing) and then I'll have to figure out a way to explain why I want them on his bike but not on mine without looking like the huge hypocrite that I am.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I just ditched those today after finishing a 100km race. I used a flat screwdriver to get rid of the spoke reflectors. But my bike now have a strange sound coming from the headset when I lift it up and the let the front wheel bounce on the floor. I will be posting the video


----------



## dauber76 (Feb 23, 2006)

The first thing I did to my new bike was take all the reflectors and the plastic donut thing behind the cassette off. Why? The bike just looks that much cleaner and I don't have any notion of riding at night. 

The wheel reflectors can be tricky, I just used a needle-nose pliers and pick away at the tabs until the plastic clip broke off. I've also twisted them off from other bikes, but it required a lot of force and I wouldn't want to bend a spoke.


----------



## SlimTwisted (Jun 14, 2006)

I also remove mine instantly- but as others have (accurately) stated- There are instances where the lame nature of the reflectors is offset by the simple fact that they work.

If you happen to ride roads especially at night- you may want to think twice about ditching them.


----------



## arctic303 (Sep 27, 2006)

dauber76 said:


> The first thing I did to my new bike was take all the reflectors and the plastic donut thing behind the cassette off.


I took all the reflectors straight off, but the plastic spoke protector (dork disc )is still there. I'd love to take it off but I can't be bothered to go through all the hassle I had last time. Halfway through sawing it, burning it and pulling at it with pliers I wished I hadn't started. They're tougher than they look. :madman:


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I took them off my bike since they were not serving a purpose. I just broke them off my wheel with my hand. I gave the other ones away to friends who actually commute around town. If you think they serve a purpose leave them on. I was never called a newb for having reflectors on my bike.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

Buy some reflective tape at an auto parts store and put some on your rims, frame and fork.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

The reflectors lasted on my bike 10 mins longer than it took me to get it from the bike shop to my house. Since then they have been on the floor in the back seat of my car.

The wheel ones where tricky. I used a screw drivers to get them loose. 
My reasoning for removing them,
1. The bike looks better with out them.
2. It reduces weight 
3. One less thing to get caught on something on the trails
4. Do not have to worry about littering on the trails when they brake off.
5. The bike looks better with out them.

Everything between reason 1 and 5 are my excuses for doing it. Also my bike only is ridden on the trails so again they are not needed at all any how.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

I usually leave the rear reflector on, just in case I end up riding on the road.

Take the wheel reflectors off though. On one of my bikes I left them on, and eventually broke one of the spokes to which the reflector was attached. It could've just been coincidence, but it seems odd that of all the spokes that could've broken, it had to be one of the ones attached to the reflector.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a hard time removing the rear wheel chain protector, any suggestions


----------



## gumbymark (May 25, 2007)

I wouldn't let the bike store put them ON.

But I have a real reason.

Reflectors are passive. They only work at night when light is hitting them. Get two flashing rear lights to use whenever it's getting dark. The lights are active, they will draw attention to you. They can be seen from a lot further away. 

Get two just incase one stops working.

Reflectors are a politicians answer to a question they know nothing about.

I think that reflectors are just dangerous because people ride bikes with them on thinking cars can see them when they really can't. Next time you drive past a bike with them pay close attention to how close to them you are before you see them.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

giantyukon said:


> I have a hard time removing the rear wheel chain protector, any suggestions


remove your cassette, then is just slides off!


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

giantyukon said:


> I have a hard time removing the rear wheel chain protector, any suggestions


It took me about 30 mins to remove mine. I took a bar of needle noses and just kind of tore my way though it. That and I used a little heat to help cut threw it.

I would leave the chain protector on there until it starts breaking. It sucks if the chain ever mainages to jump the top cog. The reason I removed mine was because it had some damage to it and was moving around 2 much.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Remove the reflectors. They only come on mountain bikes because it is required by law. They'll break off, anyway, after just a couple off-road rides. 

I have customers all the time come in to buy new reflectors because theirs keep breaking. I try to tell them they'll just break again, but their bike came stock with them, so they want to purchase new ones. Doesn't really bother me--free money for the store, since all the reflectors we keep in stock are ones other customers have removed from their bikes before leaving the store. (huge bin--and I threw half of them out several months ago!)


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

I don´t have a tool to remove the freewheel.

A question: a freewheel is the same thing as a cassete?
I have a 14-34 MegaRange cassete? it has 7 cogs on the back(or freewheel)?


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> I don´t have a tool to remove the freewheel.
> 
> A question: a freewheel is the same thing as a cassete?
> I have a 14-34 MegaRange cassete? it has 7 cogs on the back(or freewheel)?


You most likely have a freehub and a cassette. If so, all you need is a chainwhip and a cassette lockring remover. These are good tools to have because you will eventually wear out your cassette and need to replace it.

See Sheldon Brown's Bike glossary for the definitions of freewheel, freehub, and cassette.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> I don´t have a tool to remove the freewheel.
> 
> A question: a freewheel is the same thing as a cassete?
> I have a 14-34 MegaRange cassete? it has 7 cogs on the back(or freewheel)?


I'm not sure which model year Yukon you have (I assume you have Giant Yukon because of your screen name). Current Yukons, and those from the last few years, have an 8 speed cassette on the rear. But since yours has only 7 and it's MegaRange, I assume it must be an older model and so most likely is a freewheel. If a freewheel, you just need a freewheel removal tool and an adjustable wrench (alternatively, you can clamp the freewheel removal tool in a table vise and thereby use the entire wheel as leverage to remove the freewheel).

To answer your question specifically: no, a freewheel is not the same thing as a cassette. A freewheel contains the freewheeling device in the body of the cogs--the whole assembly screws onto the hub. A cassette is just a set of cogs that slides onto a freehub--the part of the hub that contains the freewheeling mechanism. (freewheels and cassettes go onto different hubs).


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

giantyukon said:


> I don´t have a tool to remove the freewheel.
> 
> A question: a freewheel is the same thing as a cassete?
> I have a 14-34 MegaRange cassete? it has 7 cogs on the back(or freewheel)?


my guess is freewheel, based on the 14 tooth small cog.

also, there are no plastic reflectors on my bike. i don't ride it at night. if i did, i would have lights.


----------



## giantyukon (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for your explanation Jwiffle.
your words explains why the mechanic at a El Paso LBS told me that in order to upgrade my cogs (right?) to 8-9 speed I should replace also the rims because the 14-34 is a freewheel and the rim would not ´accept' a cassete. So a generic freewheel extractor is enough to extract the freewheel from my *Giant Boulder SE 2007* ( I wanted a yukon, but that is my nickname only )


----------



## KevinB (Oct 5, 2004)

Giant's specs indicate that you have a 7-speed cassette. (Click on the "Full Specs" tab once the page loads.)


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Take them off. Reflectors look dee-dee-dee. If you are worried about visibility, do the reflective tape idea. It works well. The flashing lights are great too. However, I never ride at night nor do I ride on any pavement so reflectors are useless to me.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

777Brad said:


> (or "I can smell a newb question a mile off")
> 
> Got my first mountain bike yesterday. Do you guys keep your reflectors or take them off?
> 
> If you take them off, tell me how you get those spoke reflectors off. The plastic screw on them only allows them to be tighted, not loosened.


GumbyMark hit it... In nearly every state, to be street/road legal, your bike needs to have a white front LIGHT, and a red rear LIGHT; both visible from at least 500 feet. Some states will let you substitute a red reflector for the rear light, but you are best off sticking with a tail LIGHT.

Now then... the bike industry has convinced the Consumer Product Safety Commission to let them sell bikes with simply a white front REFLECTOR and a red rear REFLECTOR; as well as the two white side reflectors on the wheel spokes. The problem with reflectors is that they are completely passive, somebody has to be shining a headlight on them in order for them to work. In crossing traffic, by the time your reflectors show up in a motorist's headlight beams, you, too will have that same "deer in the headlights" look. What you need is active lighting, where you can be seen and avoided before you get in the headlight beams of oncoming traffic.

Lights serve two purposes: to let motorists, other cyclists, and pedestrians see you, and then to let you see where you're going in the dark. Lights (preferably plural) is good. Lighting is one of those things in bike gear where you usually get what you pay for -- cheap lights let others see you but don't let you see very much; the big expensive LED and HID rigs can get you mistaken for a car, motorcycle, or an alien spacecraft. Do some thoughtful shopping, and if you're going to ride at night, or in low visbility around dusk or dawn, get some good lights. If you ride trail at night, get _two_ sets... one light on your handlebars; another to mount on your helmet to let you look around corners or up/down the switchback when your bars are pointed elsewhere.

That being said, I removed the side reflectors from mine, and replaced them with a pair of Tire Flies (www.tireflies.com) that thread onto my valve stems. These light up as you roll, and I've actually had a couple folks flag me down to ask what I did to my wheels to make them light up like that :thumbsup:

Reflectors are good, but they're strictly a supplement to an active lighting system. You want to look like a rolling Christmas tree out there in the dark.

"But I only ride trail/singletrack," you say... True, but I often find that I have to ride some road or streets to get to the good stuff, and beyond that, I like riding my MTB, so I ride it just about anywhere I go by bike. So I keep my ride street-legal, and visible in low-light. It's a safety thing.

Tom


----------



## Schwinn_Frontier (Sep 13, 2007)

I'd second the tire fly idea since I've popped my wheel reflector off (changed back wheel and reflector wasn't transfered which was fine by me) and I'm definitely thinking of getting some to keep in my saddle bag for night use


----------



## mavsfan (Jul 17, 2007)

I will just wait for them to fall off on their own. I don't think anyone will hear the reflectors rattle while going down a rock garden or rooted trail, you would hear the chain slap before you hear the rattle from the reflector.


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

take them off. use lights if you ride in the dark.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I broke the wheel reflectors off with my hands, I had aftermarket pedals, so no reflectores on those, and an aftermarket frame, so no reflector on that either.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

wheel and pedal reflectors will only break off and litter the trail. i say remove them. if you ever commute, or ride the road to the trailhead, it won't hurt to keep the at least the seatpost reflector on there. it's really rather light, out of the way, and potentially lifesaving. i think reflective tape looks alot dorkier than a small rred reflector mounted under the seat.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

gumbymark said:


> I wouldn't let the bike store put them ON.
> 
> But I have a real reason.
> 
> ...


while your advice is excellent from a safety standpoint, i 'disagree' on two points. in my experience driving, reflectors on bikes are very visible from a distance far enough away to ensure i had plenty of time to avoid the cyclist. but, being a cyclist, that could have alot to do with the fact that i know what to look for.

(the)flashing(mode) on red tail lights is illegal to use in several european countries and several states. supposedly it can trigger epileptic siezures( i think that might have been disproved), and it definitely causes target fixation, especially in drunk and tired drivers. it can also be just generally visually distracting to a driver when they are trying to pass you in tight quarters. the steady mode is the safest mode to run them on. i commute often in all light conditions in a rural-suburban area, have done long distance touring and used to work as a courrier, if credentials mean anything...


----------



## 777Brad (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't ride at night, so I took your recommendations and removed them. 

BTW, those spoke reflectors with the plastic screw that can only be turned clockwise with a screwdriver; if you grab that screw with pliers, you can turn it counter-clockwise & removal is a breeze!


----------



## mikepro (Sep 11, 2007)

Take 'em off. If you ride at night and want to be seem, or just want to be super cool, get some of these!

http://www.adafruit.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

Sean hit it with littering the trail. Whenever I ride at night it it a great light show from all the reflectors on the side of the trail.

I run with lights and my seat pack, camelbak, shoes, jacket, etc all have some reflective properties to them.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

A dremmel can take anything off a bike.

As to decide whether to take them off or leave them on.

Pure trail bike with NO road use=OFF
Road use=ON unless you have lights, if you have lights, get rid of them walmart looking things, but only if you have lights.


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

well i was gonna take them off, my buddies sayed i had to leave them on and ride them off so thats what im doing... now they dont like my reflectors but i think im gonna keep em... prolly even put a baseball card in the spoke haha:thumbsup:


----------



## mikepro (Sep 11, 2007)

Yuck, take 'em off! 

Forget the baseball card, just get a Hope Pro II rear hub, and you'll get the same sound effect. I love mine, clackety, clackety, clackety, can hear me coming, and I get to annoy my riding buddies! That's what I like to call a win win situation.


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd take them off, our local trails are covered with them, looks a mess,
I use lights at night and most of my bike clothing etc have reflective stripes, 
and yes do as mikepro says get a Pro II hub you can hear them for miles


----------



## hamilton5 (Jul 31, 2006)

ditch 'em! I kept my rear one on tho for night time riding.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

Umm, Keep 'em  Whenever I see someone with Reflectors I feel warm fuzzies.

However, you will not find anything reflective whatsoever on my bike or me!


----------



## acuracer (Sep 17, 2007)

First thing I did when I got home from the bike store is take them off as I don't intend to ride my bike at night at all, trail or streets.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd ditch them. If you need something reflective, you can go to Wallyworld (Wal Mart) and get some 3M reflective tape. A flag of that stuff wrapped around a spoke or put on the rim will do the same job without all the weight and won't mess up the look of the wheel while still letting you be seen if you ride a night.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

mbslater said:


> I never put the front one on, didn't have room for the rear with my seat bag, and just broke the wheel reflectors off this weekend. (I moved them toward the hub and then twisted slowly---the "screw" in the middle broke in half, releasing the reflector and it didn't seem to stress the spoke much.)
> 
> I felt guilty about this for a couple of reasons. One, I know darn well that I only did this because I saw comments on this site about how lame it was to have reflectors on mountain bikes. I am not proud of being weak enough to succumb to virtual peer pressure but I had to agree the bike looks much better without them and I don't plan on doing any night riding on the streets...and if I did, I would buy lights.
> 
> The second reason I felt bad about breaking off those wheel reflectors was that my young son will no doubt notice that I did it (kid's don't miss a thing) and then I'll have to figure out a way to explain why I want them on his bike but not on mine without looking like the huge hypocrite that I am.


Just be honest with him. Tell him they make you look like a dork.


----------



## thrombus (Sep 18, 2007)

Mine were not moved to the new wheel by the LBS that installed it...and they kept them.


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Some countries, and possibly some states in the USA have a law that requires road going bikes to have side, front and rear reflectors.

I took my side reflectors off, but if you anticipate riding on the road a lot, especially at night when they are indeed very visible, you may want to be gentle about removing them so that you can put them back.

An alternative to side reflectors is getting road going semislicks with reflective strips on the sidewalls. Maxxis makes them.

V.


----------



## hoipolloihero (Oct 18, 2007)

took the rear reflector off before my bike even left the shop cuz I bought a actual rear light. two of my pedal reflectors broke off first day, one of them cracked. I got home and riped them both off. I just took my spoke reflectors off.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2007)

gumbymark said:


> Reflectors are a politicians answer to a question they know nothing about.


Not true, actually. Politicos bring up bills requiring bike be sold w/lights, and the bike industry lobbies hard to kill the bills. "our products are only intended to be operated in daylight" Right.

I leave my front and rear on, cause I've been ticketed for not having em. Wheels come off cause I hate the noise. I always have a set of knog frogs in my bag in case I end up coming home in the dark.

If I NEVER was on the road, they'd probably come off


----------



## steve_123 (Oct 31, 2007)

if you are riding at night on the road leave em on if you are trail riding dirt jumping freeriding
or doing downhill biking take em off


----------

